# Tlc and rci points timeshare



## Anonymous25 (Jun 19, 2016)

So I am in a trial period but am looking to perchase 40,000 points with 4 bonus weeks a year. MF 824 and rci annual fee 179. Is that good? I've read so many horror stories about timeshares but this one seems different then the traditional same week same place every year. Should I run? Does anybody actually like having it? Is it worth it? Are there people trying to sell theirs? Please help! I don't want to get screwed over!! 

Thank you!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2016)

I don't know what TLC is, but if you bought it from the developer, you can do better.  Timesharing has a resale market where people buy and sell timeshares  for a fraction of what the developer charges - often less than 10%.

If you just purchased a preview pkg., don't buy anything else until you research all your other options.  I recommend that you wait at least 6 mos., hang out on TUG, and ask questions.

This will get you started-  

What to buy questions:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208742


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Help!*

It's a timeshare liquidation company. LLC, TLC, and RCI but I haven't purchased yet, they say that the annual fees will never go up and it's fixed. You can use your points to travel all over as long as there is a hotel accociated with the company. So annually it's about 1,003 a year, but they say it'll never change as its a fixed rate. I just want to know if people actually have a plan similar and enjoy having it. Does it really work? With them supposedly you buy a membership and the points and just use them you don't have a specific spot like a typical timeshare. Supposedly you get 2-8 weeks of vacation with this package. But is there nothing like that anyone else has encountered? And how would I go about buying something like this but not through the developer? It was a pitch in las vegas at the plaza about 2 weeks ago, the one I went to.

Thank you


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 19, 2016)

LIES.... RUN....  

Still not sure what they are selling you but 2 things that you were told were already lies:
Maintenance Fees do go up every year.
RCI membership does go up every year.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2016)

This is what we call a "Vacation Club."  You will just have a membership - you will not own a deeded timeshare.  These clubs come and go, and they are not well-regarded on TUG, because there is no way to know what you are actually going to get, because you don't own anything.

Again - don't buy anything else.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 19, 2016)

It sounds like some kind of vacation club. Inventory is based on what they can get from the exchanges. Like RCI. Those are leftovers, and there is no guarantee there will EVER be availability. And timeshares are NOT hotel rooms. I have serious reservations that the annual fee won't go up. It has to to keep whatever underlying property up. That's just how it is. Inflation and all that. Most TSs build-in ~5% to cover that. 

I would just add this one to the many ways designed to separate people from their money in Las Vegas.

Walk away.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 19, 2016)

There was someone not long ago looking to sell the same type of thing.  I told her she would have trouble giving it away.  Basically anything with MF at or over a penny a point has no resale value.  The closer it is to 2 cents a point, you would probably be looking at paying someone to take it from you.  On top of that this group makes you pay for RCI one year at a time plus a platinum membership which is just about the most expensive way to do it.  

At the nicer resorts in prime season you won't even get one week let alone 2-8 including the bonus weeks.  Bonus weeks are only good on last call type inventory at 45 days or less.  Anyone who belongs to RCI can get those weeks for around $199-$300 per week vs the $219 you would be paying to use bonus weeks.  Using your points you will also use $149-$219 per week in addition to the MF and RCI membership fee.

You can get a 1 br grandview ts that is worth about 49,000 points with a Mf of about $450 and an RCI fee of $210 for 2 years.  The buy in cost will be between $200-$800 total.  You may or may not end up with bonus weeks but on the average bonus weeks only save you about $50-100 when you use each (I have 2 and never use them) and you can often catch RCI sales for the same inventory for less than the exchange fee on the bonus weeks.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Thank you*

Thank you all! I will not be buying anything from them once this year trail ends. I appreciate your feedback!!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 19, 2016)

Dear Anonomous 25,
Spend 6 months to a year checking the " Today's Posts " and reading .It takes a while to see where the best path  through the trees is found .

In today's listing of "bargain deals" under the Buying Selling Renting header there are 2 - week 51 's . Both are good deals for someone - but until you have some understanding of the nuances of each it would be likely you would end up with the " wrong " one for your vacation needs .


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 20, 2016)

grats on finding us in time to save yourself a fortune (and a headache!)


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Yeah for keeping monies!*

Yes so glad I found this site too! And it's nice to see ones you can rent and test things out before buying and get advice before you buy as well! Obviously not from the developer! Thanks!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 20, 2016)

I tried to talk a friend out of a program like this one, and he seemed to think I was trying to keep him from discovering what he found.  It was called Global Vacations, of some such thing.  

I lost a lot of respect for the guy after he did it anyway.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 21, 2016)

Did your friend learn the hard way? Or does he enjoy what he bought, even though he could have gotten it cheaper and or just rented places from people.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 21, 2016)

*A little confused*

So question. Is it better to buy a timeshare that has a specific place and can be exchanged for points, or is it better to just buy rci points and be able to book vacations with those points? I just don't want to have to go to the same place every year and would like to be able to choose where I go. Maybe that question doesn't make sense as I am still learning how all this works and still doing research to understand how points and exchange work. Thank you and sorry if it's a dumb question!


----------



## DVCDisneyRunner (Jun 21, 2016)

Anonymous25 said:


> So question. Is it better to buy a timeshare that has a specific place and can be exchanged for points, or is it better to just buy rci points and be able to book vacations with those points? I just don't want to have to go to the same place every year and would like to be able to choose where I go. Maybe that question doesn't make sense as I am still learning how all this works and still doing research to understand how points and exchange work. Thank you and sorry if it's a dumb question!



RCI points are directly associated to a property (there is an underlying deed). You do not and can not buy RCI points. You would purchase a property that property depending on the time of year, location, quality of resort.... would then have a points value within the RCI points system, if it has been converted to points or was initially sold as points. As for value many, many RCI Points property are given away for free on this board. Not to say there is something wrong with them just that the number of sellers so exceeds the buyers that there is little to no value (supply and demand hard at work).

I have and currently do own a couple properties that have been converted to RCI points and have enjoyed using them all over. It can give you great flexibility and value if done right.

You should check out what you can get for free on the "Bargain Deals" page here on Tugs  to get an idea of what you can get for "free" or virtually nothing. No need to pay top dollar for something you can get for next to nothing.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=55

Hope this helps.

Thanks,


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 21, 2016)

Anonymous25 said:


> So question. Is it better to buy a timeshare that has a specific place and can be exchanged for points, or is it better to just buy rci points and be able to book vacations with those points? I just don't want to have to go to the same place every year and would like to be able to choose where I go. Maybe that question doesn't make sense as I am still learning how all this works and still doing research to understand how points and exchange work. Thank you and sorry if it's a dumb question!



You can't just buy RCI Points. There is an underlying deeded week at some resort that is tied to those points. You may never see your resort, and have only the barest knowledge of the week, but that's how it works. In fact, if you DO want to use the underlying week, you have to book it well in advance, just like anybody else.

The way it works form an owner's view is that you buy (resale, of course) a week at a resort that has been converted to RCI Points. Then on an anniversary (mine is April 1) a pre-determined number of points gets deposited in your account. You can then book stay(s) at whatever RCI Points resort you wish. You DO have to pay an exchange fee- currently $219 for EACH exchange. You also have to pay for your RCI Points membership iirc $90 or so per year, and if you happen to have a 'Weeks' resort too, that membership is included.

Unused points carry over to the next year, and you can 'borrow' a year ahead as long as the MF is paid. SO if you want to book someplace expensive (Disney comes to mind) you can save up the points for it. There are also Last Call points resorts (inside 45 days from move-in) just like the cash ones, but with the exchange fee, they are not the best deal going.

This is not intended to cover every question, just a basic overview.

Oh, what's a good deal vs a not-so-good-deal? We feel that a penny a point is about right. 50,000 RCI Points for $500 annual MF. There are a few better than that, more that are more costly.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for the information! Still researching as renting maybe a better option for me. I've seen some people talk about vacation clubs, are those a good option? I know someone had said that they are left over points and there is no garrentee there will ever be availability, so what's the difference in those points then the ones you get from the timeshare you have? And I know you don't really own anything but a membership, I believe, but does that matter? I'm not looking to make money, I'm looking to be able to travel around the world for cheaper than it would normally cost. So maybe renting is better?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 21, 2016)

a) I'd stay away from a vacation club. They will take your money and when you want to book some use, it will disappear along with the money.

b) I think that renting is a viable option. In fact renting is one suggestion we often make to new potential users here. At a minimum, rent timeshares a few times, a t different locations and in different systems. Should you then decide to buy, you do so from a more informed position.

As to 'traveling the world cheaper' using timeshares, know that in most other parts of the world, Europe, Asia, S. America, timeshare are not in the cities where Americans want to go. They are (generally) out in he countryside. The local folks live in cities and want to vacation out of them.


----------



## LannyPC (Jun 21, 2016)

Anonymous25 said:


> I'm looking to be able to travel around the world for cheaper than it would normally cost. So maybe renting is better?



Renting TSs might be better and cheaper if you rent from a current owner.  Often you can rent from an owner for less than what (s)he pays in MFs.  TUG has a Last Minute Rental (within the next 45 days) forum where you can find rentals for no more than $100 per night or $700 per week.  You can also advertise that you are looking for such a rental and an owner might have what you're looking for.

As for "[traveling] around the world for cheaper than it would normally cost", that depends on what travel costs you are looking at.  Are you looking for cheaper airfare?  Accommodations?  Food?  Car rentals?  Theme park admissions?  Costs for airlines to check in your luggage?  Golf courses?  There are so many costs associated with traveling.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 22, 2016)

Always looking for deals to help but typically air fair and hotel/places to stay is where I would like to save on, as they are usually the big money purchases when traveling. Whether in the US or outside of the US.  And thank you I'll take a look at that forum.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 22, 2016)

the more you read, the more you learn, and the more you will save!  =)


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 25, 2016)

*TLC resorts vacation club*

Hey all I know I asked about vacation clubs, but I have a friend that was thinking of perchasing one, I told them that they shouldn't because there are so many bad reviews and people saying its a scam. They said they read them and were worried but then found someone who has it and said they love their points and have gone on vacations and that it works, so now they are reconsidering, but still unsure. So I was wondering if anyone has this particular club membership or something similar that can shed more light into it so I can help save my friend from a huge headache. Thank you for your input!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 25, 2016)

I have merged your two threads - gentle request:  please don't start new threads on the same topic.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Are they thinking about Tlc or another one?  There are several timeshare systems that call themselves vacation clubs (Hyatt, Worldmark, Wyndham, Marriott, etc) but aren't the same as traditional vacation clubs.  Even so buying retail is rarely a good idea.

My main problem with tlc is the horrible mf to point ratio.  Way too little rci points for the maintenance fee.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 25, 2016)

Sorry about the double thread. 

And they went to Vegas as I did myself and heard the same pitch as I did, but haven't purchased the whole package. They are hung up on someone they found that says the program works but still are wavering because of all the bad reviews about TLC. They are saying because TLC says that it's fixed and that MF won't ever go up. Now with this they know that sales people are liers but if they made sure that was in the contract and could talk them into giving them more points so that it would be about .01 cent per point, then it would be worth it. Now I was trying to tell them you can buy things on sites for like a dollar, but they say that it wouldn't be the deal they are trying to get. As in fixed MF, hopefully more points, or a reduced MF, all in the contract. So I told them I'd write in here and try to get other people that have been through it or know more about Vacation Club/Memberships and see what they say.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Its possible they are selling a RTU with a fixed MF for a specific number of years.  There was one a few years back that did something similar with 3 year periods.  Are they getting 80,000 points for $800 MF's?  That would be an ok ratio, but one they really could get for under $300 out of pocket.  

It isn't an uncommon story for people to have friends that you can't talk out of a bad deal.  If they insist on going for the "deal" wish them well.  Have them check back in here in about 2 years to see if they are still happy.  Chances are by that time they will be looking to get out and may have already been scammed by a sales offer to get them big bucks for selling this if they only pay $1000-2000 upfront (and then they never hear from the advertiser again after paying unless it is to get more money out of them.  

Be thankful that you didn't buy.  Research different systems to see what might be good for you, knowing that TS is not for everyone and you might end up deciding it is better not to buy but to rent or use hotels as you need them.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 25, 2016)

No they where pitched a not so great deal but are thinking they can tell TLC this is what I want in writing and if they don't do that they won't take it, I guess, but I was looking up Worldmark and there are some bad reviews on that company as well, I'm sure every company that does points of TS has a bad rap and bad reviews which is why I'm glad I found this site to discuss and get opinions on different options! . I will show them the Worldmark too and have them take a look. But it's like every company you look at people say it's a scam, so it's hard to see what is actually a good deal and worth putting money into... Even when not buying from the developer.

 What is a good amount of points to have if you want about 2 weeks of travel a year?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 25, 2016)

Anonymous25 said:


> No they where pitched a not so great deal but are thinking they can tell TLC this is what I want in writing and if they don't do that they won't take it, I guess, but I was looking up Worldmark and there are some bad reviews on that company as well, I'm sure every company that does points of TS has a bad rap and bad reviews which is why I'm glad I found this site to discuss and get opinions on different options! . I will show them the Worldmark too and have them take a look. But it's like every company you look at people say it's a scam, so it's hard to see what is actually a good deal and worth putting money into... Even when not buying from the developer.
> 
> What is a good amount of points to have if you want about 2 weeks of travel a year?



Any developer/management company, in this case Wyndham, for Worldmark will always receive bad reviews WHEN people buy their timeshare directly from the developer.  People who bought Worldmark resale are probably the happiest group of timeshare owners out there.  I own VSE (formerly known as Starwood - Westin/Sheraton), Marriott and Worldmark.  If I were to do it again, I would only own Worldmark and possibly buy a cheap Marriott trader.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 25, 2016)

On the ones I've been looking at there is a monthly fee... Seems kind of pricey. What's the difference between that and a company like TLC that has a Maintence fee that is yearly? Seems that Worldmark is more expensive. But maybe you get better options in traveling?


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 25, 2016)

Anonymous25 said:


> On the ones I've been looking at there is a monthly fee... Seems kind of pricey. What's the difference between that and a company like TLC that has a Maintence fee that is yearly? Seems that Worldmark is more expensive. But maybe you get better options in traveling?



Maintenance Fees keeps the property clean, utilities paid, managed, taxes paid.  Think of living in a home you own - there are ongoing costs to keep it running - electricity, house cleaning, internet, property tax, garbage pick up, water etc.  Worldmark has the lowest Maintenance Fees for a large resort group.  My Marriott week (2BR) costs about $1550 in MF per year.  Worldmark 10K points which would be able to book a 2BR for a week only costs a little over $700.  Now, Marriott is 4 to 5 Star and Worldmark is about a 3-3.5 Star standard but the ones that I have been are very clean, comfortable and well stocked in the kitchen with utensils, salt and pepper.  

TLC is selling crap, that's as much as I can tell you, even though I know nothing about.  If it is a vacation club, then you really don't own anything and you will need to pay even more when you want to book a stay.  There are lots of discount sites out there that you can pay the same when you stay.  II and RCI (exchange companies) memberships will allow you to book Last Calls/Getaways for surplus weeks/shoulder season cheap.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes I understand why there is a MF, but maybe the ones I just looked at were more expensive, I was just looking through them today, so I will do more searching but on some of them, but now I see why there was a monthly and annual on some of them, as the people had not paid it off yet. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 25, 2016)

Anonymous25 said:


> Yes I understand why there is a MF, but maybe the ones I just looked at were more expensive, I was just looking through them today, so I will do more searching but on some of them, but now I see why there was a monthly and annual on some of them, as the people had not paid it off yet. Sorry for the confusion.



Worldmark bills MF quarterly for those who bought resale (in my case $700+ divided by 4) and if bought from the developer, they are billed monthly and there is an extra fee that they have to pay for the Travelshare "priviledge".

Please go to wmowners.com if you want to learn more about Worldmark timeshares.  I don't go to that site because I am too busy sitting on TUG.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 26, 2016)

*RCI points*



Anonymous25 said:


> It's a timeshare liquidation company. LLC, TLC, and RCI but I haven't purchased yet, they say that the annual fees will never go up and it's fixed. You can use your points to travel all over as long .....? It was a pitch in las vegas at the plaza about 2 weeks ago, the one I went to.
> 
> Thank you


Hi Anonomous 25 ,
I know from your more recent posts you have decided not to purchase this .
I thought I would add my thoughts to " the MF will never go up " concept . 

Let us suppose that this VC club is still in business in 20 years and they never raise the annual cost of the 40.000 RCI points .

In 2016 let's assume those points will get you a Oct week at a mid level Wyndham in Orlando What do you think you are likely to get in 20 years ?
( ? - 3 nights at an ok resort on the Red Sea in Egypt ) 

RCI is owned by Wyndham and they control how many points an exchange will cost ( I realize there are additional factors / ie demand for a specific location etc )

Net Net -you were being sold a product that was designed to answer buyer objections ( what will it cost next year / 5 years )  What they do not wish to bring up is the concept of point inflation for usage .

We all know that airline xx still gives you 20 K point for a Chicago to New York flight . We also all know it used to take 4 round trips to get a free flight to Europe  and now it takes 6 .

.


----------



## Anonymous25 (Jun 27, 2016)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi Anonomous 25 ,
> I know from your more recent posts you have decided not to purchase this .
> I thought I would add my thoughts to " the MF will never go up " concept .
> 
> ...




Hello, thank you for your input, I see what you mean, but isn't that with any company that you go to get points from like Worldmark that most are suggesting? That it could be it takes more points to get to xx in 2,5, 10years? I am still doing research on the whole point system with companies people have recommended on here. If you have any more advice on points and companies is appreciate it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 27, 2016)

*Points and inflation*

hi Anonymous 25 ,
Yes - all points systems are subject to inflation -like everything we buy. 

I just wanted to show how the program you were pitched had been structured to overcome a common buyer objection AND avoid other up the road questions .

As I noted Airline program are well known for adding inflation to lower their redemption liabilities . Of course you can also use them to your advantage .
Ie fly Boston to Dublin because the distance is shorter than New York to London 
and use fewer points - and start your vacation in Dublin -a win win .

Worldmark from what I have read on TUG is a very flexible system - in part because you can borrow next years or rent from other owners when you need extra in a particular year . I have read that a 10,000 point or larger package gets you a lower cost per point in MF compared to a 5 K or 6 K package that you will see regularly on eBay .That said many Worldmark  owners like the low yearly MF of the 6000 point packages  and use the flexibility option as needed .

With Wyndham  points - Canterbury Gardens ( San F) has a low per point MF because it has a high per night point cost ( 300,000 for a week ) buy one of those and you can stay  in some Wyndham in shoulder season  for 6000 points a night Mon - Friday . This is potentially 50 nights at about $ 40 a night in a 1 bedroom suite with kitchen.
Canterbury Gardens are harder to find resale because of this .
Wyndham allows 3 day ( Fri- Sun ) and 4 day ( Mon - Fri ) reservations .
Just don't expect to stay in Feb in Pompano Beach as legacy fixed week owners and then points owners  with resort specific ARP get first shot at peak snowbird weeks .

Good luck - you have found the right place to learn . 
Click on " today's post " and read 

.


----------



## jj_las_vegas (Jul 27, 2016)

*TLC Resorts Vacation Club*

I recently went to the presentation at the Plaza also, here is what was offered:

 - Points packages ranged from 10,000 - 100,000.
 - 10,000 point package: $2,500, $1,000 title, $399 annual MF

I ended up with a sampler package similar to what is described above
 - $1,295 for one year sample
 - 7 night resort stay booked < 31 days prior to arrival for $169 exchange fee
 - 2 bonus resort vacation certificates (bonus week for each $249 exchange fee)
 - 2 night mini vacation to purchase 40,000 points
If I agree to purchase:
 - 40,000 points for $2,500 (credit $1,295) with 4 bonus weeks
 - MF was definitely more than .01 per point
 - assume there will be a title fee of $1,000 

After reading through the forum I'm on the fence if I should even proceed with the $1,295 sampler, as the MF seem to be way too high based on what has been described in this thread. The title fee also seems suspicious. Still I wonder why would they sell me and others a sampler package if ultimately folks will be dissatisfied and walk away without ever making a purchase? Perhaps it is possible to negotiate a better points/MF ratio and take advantage of the "club" approach as long as the risks/downside are clear?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

looks like the total cost you have listed is upwards of 5000 dollars plus maintenance fees?

1295+2500+1000?

that seems pretty ridiculous in terms of cost given you can pretty much have your pick from a myriad of timeshares for $0 on the resale market.

and in terms of a "sampler", $5000 bucks will get you between 2 and 10 vacations a year renting from existing owners...and doesnt cost you a dime or obligation of ownership.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't think they will negotiate with the MF's without purchasing a higher points package.  In a way this packages is a good way to try RCI points without the commitment, but it is at a high price.  I would rescind if that is an option and do research before taking the plunge.


----------



## jj_las_vegas (Jul 27, 2016)

*Updated TLC post*

Apologies I update my post to reflect the sampler better. Sample package is $1,295 with the option to purchase after 1 year. The $1,295 is credited towards the purchase price of $2,500. So basically the sampler is $1,295 for 3 weeks of vacations for $169, $249, and $249 fees each. I'm not sure if there is a feasible way to combine the 3 weeks but have not received membership info yet to confirm. Worst case scenario I'm out $1,295 if I decide not to purchase.

Appreciate the advice, sounds like the club option comes with risks but may be beneficial IF the MF can be negotiated. I imagine their MF rate is driven by the liquidated timeshares they actually own?

IF I was able to negotiate 40,000 points with $399 MF could this be a good deal as long as I accept the risk of doing business with a LLC that could disappear in the long run? Any idea why they would charge a title fee of $1,000?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

yea, because they want an extra $1000 from you....even you seem to consider it separate from the $1295 fee so clearly the strategy is working!

2500 deal, discounted to $1295+$1000 fee!  (and we also arent even including the maint fee, or the apparent direct cost to you to book weeks)


----------



## jj_las_vegas (Jul 27, 2016)

*Vacation club?*

So is there such a good thing as a vacation club? It seems like TUG is generally negative about vacation clubs which must mean there is no good one out there. 

What would be a theoretical good price for a club selling 40,000 RCI points with MF $399, if it was feasible that a "club" would sell points with a MF at .01 per point?

How about 100,000 points with MF $1,000?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

http://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassifi...s=True&PointsProgram=RCI Points&PriceMax=500&


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 27, 2016)

Also the bonus cert reservations are going to last minute leftovers it isn't going to be good inventory.  This is the type of inventory that RCI typically sells for $199-299 depending on the current sale or lack of sale.  

To give you an idea I looked up California inventory that would be available using those $249 certs.  There is availability in Palm Springs and Indo in September.  In Orlando there is availability in 2nd and 3rd tier resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 27, 2016)

not to mention you have access to these last minute getaways with any RCI membership....its not something exclusive to this (or any) travel club in the least.


----------



## jj_las_vegas (Jul 27, 2016)

*Vacation club?*

I can't join RCI without owning a timeshare, so I don't understand how I have access to this. Many of the RCI points "for sale" have excessive MF that are more than .01 per point, obviously the owners can't give them away.

I guess the indirect answer is no, there is no value in joining a vacation club? 

Your recommendation is to buy a time share with RCI point value of .01 per point or less, and either stay there or exchange it for the points.


----------

